# Furnace won't shut off



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Outbackers,

We test camped our 2004 Outback 26 RS last night in our cul-de-sac. We made it until 2 AM. Here's why. The furnace works great. Problem is, it would not shut off. The thermostat is one of the new remote control kind (available only on Outbacks). We set it for 75 degrees, then moved it to 68 degrees. It never shut off. Even when turning off the furnace via remote control, it still ran. The only way I could stop it was by pressing the "furn emer" button on the ceiling a/c unit. That stopped it nicely (and the "unit on" light went off on the ceiling a/c unit).

Next, turning the furnace back on with the remote was unsuccessful. The only way to turn it on was to press the "furn emer" button on the ceiling a/c unit again (which turned on the "unit on" light), and then set the temperature on the remote control.

But then the cycle started all over again (the furnace never stopped). It sure was toasty in the camper, but the constant fan noise and endless supply of heat was annoying.

Before I call the dealer and set an appointment, anyone else encountered this issue and know what the fix is?

Thanks, Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Called the dealer...they say the thermostat sensor is in the ceiling control panel (where the a/c unit is). I will test again when the weather gets a little warmer. I will heat up the camper then drop the thermostat to 63. If it still doesn't turn off, I will take to the dealer.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine has been working OK but I did learn a couple of things about it. Most times to turn off the furnace you can not simply hit the blue on/off button on the remote. You have to first hit the "Mode" button and change the system mode to "Fan". Then hit the on/off button. The furnace gas will shut off right away, and after it cools down a little the fan will shut off too.

The emergency buttons are pre-programmed at the factory to a set temperature. I think the furnace is somewhere close to 74 degrees. When you activate this system it should heat to that level and shut off. Now with the furnace emergency I'm not sure if the fan will shut off too. Perhaps just the burner in the furnace leaving the fan running. This is how it works on the A/C emergency side. The compressor cycles on and off, but the fan runs continuously.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the information, Jim. I am pulling the unit out of storage this weekend to tinker with it and test the thermostat again. I will set it for 74-ish, let it run for a while to get the heat going inside the camper, and then wait. If it doesn't eventually shut off, I will set the thermostat to 63 and wait again. It should turn off after that. I am not expecting it to, but would like the cancel the trip to the dealer on Monday if I can get it to work.

I was also going to take the opportunity to take a flashlight and mirror and look at the heat ducts to make sure they are clear. I will also check the slope of the roof on the queen slide when extended out. I want to make sure the slope is slightly away from the camper. I will adjust the track supports if not.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck with that Randy. Good idea about checking for a smashed duct. I have three heater ducts across the floor and they get progressively weaker as they get farther away from the unit. Maybe I'll take a look at mine too. Going to be camping this weekend!

By the way, my Sister and her family just bought a 26-RS yesterday! She has 3 young boys and really needs the bunkhouse.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I too had to use the Furn Emer button on the unit to get it to turn on.

It did finally turn off but probably once it reached the factory setting.

I tried to find out how to use the remote properly last weekend on our first trip out but I didn't have much luck finding the info I needed in the A/C - Furnace booklet.

They need a booklet just on that hand held remote.

Let me know if you figured it out.

Thanks


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Johnny:

I found the remote instructions inside the Carrier A/C manual. They don't spend alot of words on the subject, but the basics are there. Also, I noticed that you have to point the remote right at the head unit to get a response. Other than that mine works fine. Although, jeeeez that furnace is noisy! It will take some getting used to as I wake up every time it comes on


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one who found it frustrating. Thanks to this group though I had a clue and it worked, but boy is it picking about pointing right at the unit.

Compared to my other campers, Coleman Niagara and the Kiwi I didn't find this one any louder, but then again I can sleep through most anything.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like the CARRIER AC system. The remote is nice, but they could have published better instructions. I find the system wakes me when it comes on as well. I'm a pretty light sleeper. I think the biggest problem is the 'echo chamber' effect. Lack of things inside the unit to absorb sound. (carpet)

The manual and info site is:
Carrier 

The manual is identical, and offers no further instructions. It's handy though.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just made another observation when camping this last weekend. You need to point the remote right at the head unit AND hear a confirming BEEP when you press the buttons. Do this and you're home free


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I will have to keep all this in mind when I pick my unit up. With an hour long trip to the dealer, I want to limit the number of return trips I will have to make. The dealer had the heat running today as we took one final look before making our decision, and it was nice and warm, and I don't think it was too overly loud. The kids certainly love the bunk room, and the air flow was great from all three ducts.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Took the 26 RS out of storage this weekend since no snow is expected in Denver and temps were going to be in mid to upper 40's. Told the kids we'd "camp in the cul-de-sac" again. They were excited.

I fired up the furnace and set the temperatire to 64 degrees. Well, after several minutes of heating up the camper nicely, IT SHUT OFF! Finally! I am glad I did not take the camper to the dealer for service with nothing really being wrong.

I think the thermostat is not calibrated correctly. Setting the temperature at 66 makes the camper feel like 74. No wonder the furnace never turned off when I set the temperature to 72.







That would be nearly 80 degrees with the current calibration!

I have uploaded some new photos. One is a close up of the thermostat on the a/c unit. Can you guys take a look and tell me if yours looks like mine? Is mine missing a little bulb or something? It looks strange to me (but now it works...sort of).









Thanks, Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Randy - I saw your photo and yes, it looks strange to me. Mine has sort of a smooth ceramic bulb on the end and your's looks almost like this has been broken off. Also, the hole surrounding your's looks damaged. Almost like somebody was working on it.









Maybe you could get some form of reliable thermometer and check it for sure. You would need to place the test thermometer by the head unit for a good comparison.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Randy,

I had the same thought as Jim when I saw your picture. It looks like it was worked on.


----------

